

Ipod Touch: $399, Firmware Upgrade: $20, Getting Suckered by Apple: Priceless
 - unclek
http://www.crowdspark.com/2008/01/16/ipod-touch-399-firmware-upgrade-20-getting-suckered-by-apple-priceless/

======
Nicolay77
AFAIK the $20 firmware upgrade exists because tax laws, not because Apple
likes it that way.

Proof: it was different before, and Apple got in legal trouble.

